# Equipo que bloqueé frecuencias que vayan de los 0Hz en adelante



## hplovecraft (Sep 19, 2011)

Hola no se si sea posible, mis conocimiento son mínimo, me gustaría saber que tipo de equipo puede bloquear frecuencias que vayan de 0Hz en adelante, importante bloqueé las frecuencias bajas estoy pensando en algo parecido a un bloqueador de señales de celular, hay un dispositivo que creo me puede funcionar su nombre es V2k Stealth Anti Mc, no he podido contactar a los vendedores por mas días que he intentado, me gustaría saber que equipo pudiera ser similar. Saludos Y Gracias


----------



## Dano (Sep 19, 2011)

Mmm... que quieres hacer primero que nada, para que es?


----------



## hplovecraft (Sep 19, 2011)

Hola Dano hay mucha ignorancia respecto a el tema, por lo que vi conveniente pasarlo por alto, siempre genera discucion y polémica el tema, pero ya que insiste es para evitar la "telepatía sintética", no quiero discutir sobre eso, solo sobre el equipo que pueda bloquear frecuencias ELF Un saludo.


----------



## Eduardo (Sep 19, 2011)

hplovecraft dijo:


> Hola no se si sea posible, mis conocimiento son mínimo, me gustaría saber que tipo de equipo puede bloquear frecuencias que vayan *de 0Hz en adelante*,


Es posible y muy sencillo. Como frecuencias de 0Hz en adelante comprende *todo* el espectro, al bloquearlas la salida seria siempre nula --> Es suficiente dejar el equipo apagado.


----------



## hplovecraft (Sep 19, 2011)

claro si tuviera el acceso al "equipo" lo apagaría pero no lo tengo, me gustaría saber si conoces de algun dispositivo que bloqueé las frecuencias ELF, disculpa mi ignorancia en el tema.


----------



## armandolopezmx (Sep 19, 2011)

que tal un casco de aluminio aterrizado a una buena toma.


----------



## elperros (Sep 20, 2011)

armandolopezmx dijo:


> que tal un casco de aluminio aterrizado a una buena toma.



Coincido con una jaula de faraday podes blindarte de RF.

Otra alternativa (tal vez,,,,)

Ahora existe otra posibilidad de la cual no estoy seguro porque mucho no conozco de RF (y estoy aprendiendo y leyendo recien), así que tomalo como una pista.
Pero cuando apenas se invento la radio, los primeros transmisores eran a base de chispas, lo cual inundaba "todo" el espectro radioelectrico de interferencia y de esta forma enviaban su mensaje utilizando un ancho de banda impresionante.
Tal vez si lo que querés es interferir esas transimisiones en ELF pueda servirte (no lo sé), desde ya con seguridad creo que vas a interferir todo el resto del espectro (MF, HF, VHF...). Con lo cual, no se si es el legal, pero es muy fácil poner una bujía a chispear...
Te dejo un video muy rudimentario (en ingles) que es de donde saque esto que te dije...tomalo con pinzas, seguramente la gente del foro tiene más conocimientos que los que exponen en este video y pueden guiarte mejor.

http://youtu.be/cC7Hx3NUppM

Saludos y suerte con tus experimentos en esas frecuencias......

PD: Al margen, si contruís un transmisor para bloquearlas creo que tendrías que usar una ANTENA grande (grande enserio), así que no se que ta viable sea eso.


----------



## tinchusbest (Sep 20, 2011)

esto creara polemica,pero este muchacho ve muchas peliculas de accion tipo bourne ultimatum y estos circuitos que bloquean los celus tienen antenas chicas, y como te dijo elperros,la antena debe ser grossa


----------



## Troglodita (Sep 20, 2011)

Hola.

No creo que exista ningún equipo que pueda bloquear el campo electromagnético de muy bajas frecuencias. El campo de radiofrecuencia es otra cosa. Cuanto más alta es la frecuencia más fácil es de bloquear. De todas formas ¿de qué estamos hablando?, ¿de apantallar?, ¿de anular?. El aparato que pones creo que sólo vale para interferir en la banda telefónica, no para apantallar o anular. 
¿El objetivo sería que no lleguen a ti las ondas o el campo electromagnético de cualquier frecuencia?.


----------



## retrofit (Sep 20, 2011)

elperros dijo:


> Coincido con una jaula de faraday podes blindarte de RF.
> 
> Otra alternativa (tal vez,,,,)
> 
> ...



Y la potencia a transmitir para barrer todo el espectro y poder bloquear todas las demás transmisiones ¡uf! ni te cuento.

Saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 20, 2011)

segun http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Telepatía_Sintética  se usa microondas ,con un casco de metal seria mas que suficiente para bloquearlas

y una pregunta cual es el objetivo de bloquear dichas señales?


----------



## hplovecraft (Sep 20, 2011)

armandolopezmx dijo:


> que tal un casco de aluminio aterrizado a una buena toma.



excelente armando pero específicamente como se haría, solo así de sencillo como parece, creo un casco de aluminio listo pero como lo conecto a un toma como se hace la conexión disculpa mi ignorancia Saludos

ok gracias aunque no temino de entender. Un saludo


elperros dijo:


> Coincido con una jaula de faraday podes blindarte de RF.
> 
> Otra alternativa (tal vez,,,,)
> 
> ...



Exacto troglodita, es para evitar que lleguen a mi las ondas ELF, con el avance de la ciencia no dudo de que deba existir el equipo, 
Saludos



Troglodita dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> No creo que exista ningún equipo que pueda bloquear el campo electromagnético de muy bajas frecuencias. El campo de radiofrecuencia es otra cosa. Cuanto más alta es la frecuencia más fácil es de bloquear. De todas formas ¿de qué estamos hablando?, ¿de apantallar?, ¿de anular?. El aparato que pones creo que sólo vale para interferir en la banda telefónica, no para apantallar o anular.
> ¿El objetivo sería que no lleguen a ti las ondas o el campo electromagnético de cualquier frecuencia?.





el-rey-julien dijo:


> segun http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Telepatía_Sintética  se usa microondas ,con un casco de metal seria mas que suficiente para bloquearlas
> 
> y una pregunta cual es el objetivo de bloquear dichas señales?



 Excelente re julien, Gracias por la informacion, voy averiguar mas sobre este tema especifico, el objetivo es evitar que lleguen a mi ondas ELF


----------



## dukex (Sep 20, 2011)

puedes conectar el casco a una pica clavada en la tierra, de esta manera tendrías aterrizado el casco.

Pero según estuve leyendo acerca de las frecuencias ELF, hasta la tierra sería una gran antena.

No creo que algo tan pequeño como un ser humano podría servir de antena para captar esas longitudes  de onda.

Saludos.

---------------------------------------
Definitivamente el tema es controversial.... y más aún si no se tienen los conocimientos ni el criterio necesarios para dar una buena opinión... como es mi caso..


----------



## hplovecraft (Sep 20, 2011)

dukex dijo:


> puedes conectar el casco a una pica clavada en la tierra, de esta manera tendrías aterrizado el casco.
> 
> Pero según estuve leyendo acerca de las frecuencias ELF, hasta la tierra sería una gran antena.
> 
> ...



Ok gracias por la info,,,,sigo investigando de encontrar alguna solucion lo posteare. Saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 20, 2011)

nomas informa de los avances de tu investigación ,quizás sea como cuando a colon nadie le creia que la tierra era redonda y
,,,no estarán robando mis pensamientos??para que lo querrían??,bueno igual mi cerebro es como una red wifi sin internet ,poco atractiva para los Hacker 
PD: 
  alguien save algo de ELF-Tsunami-R que salio de sudamerica ?


----------



## elperros (Sep 20, 2011)

Si lo del casco te parece incomodo

Acá hay una alternativa más profesional, y por ende más cara...
Techos, paredes y baldosas de blindaje EM. (es para "baja frecuencia")

http://www.radiansa.com/electromagnetica/campos_electromagneticos/blindaje.htm

Esta misma empresa vende blindaje UHF, orientado a protegerse de antenas de celulares.

O pintar las paredes de tu casa con pintura de alumnio ($CARA$) o plomo (acá hay consideraciones graves de salud: saturnismo,etc).

O pone algo que en argentina se llama "metal desplegado" y es una malla metálica de acero, las hay de diferentes espesores y entramados y precios, algunas muy económicas y muy finitas.

O chapas perforadas, o por ultimo con planchas de metal....

O cubrir de foil de aluminio las paredes, techo y piso como la más casera de las alternativas....

Saludos.


----------



## faacuunndoo (Sep 21, 2011)

agarrás un bol esos de plástico o cualquier material y vas poniendo capas de papel aluminio después lo "desmoldás" y listo. Pero creés que alguien está intentando entrar en tu cabeza y convertirte en alguna especie de servidor para almacenar sus planes malignos?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 25, 2011)

hplovecraft dijo:


> Hola no se si sea posible, mis conocimiento son mínimo, me gustaría saber que tipo de equipo puede bloquear frecuencias que vayan de 0Hz en adelante, importante bloqueé las frecuencias bajas estoy pensando en algo parecido a un bloqueador de señales de celular, hay un dispositivo que creo me puede funcionar su nombre es V2k Stealth Anti Mc, no he podido contactar a los vendedores por mas días que he intentado, me gustaría saber que equipo pudiera ser similar. Saludos Y Gracias


Holá hplovecraft tente googlear : www.radiomornigstar.tk del "Jack Donio" yo mirei algo deste tópico aja extremaly low frequency ELF.
!Buena suerte amigo y fuerte abraço !
Daniel Lopes.


----------

